# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  بند فارغ التحصيلان در ثبت نام کنکور کدامست؟

## amin firoozniya

سوال 1-در اين بند پايين فارغ التحصيلا كدوم رو بايد پر كنن .ما نه دوره پيش دانشگاهي هستيم نه نظام قديم 

سوال 2-فرم شماره 2 لازمه يا الكيه؟

----------


## T!G3R

> سوال 1-در اين بند پايين فارغ التحصيلا كدوم رو بايد پر كنن .ما نه دوره پيش دانشگاهي هستيم نه نظام قديم 
> 
> سوال 2-فرم شماره 2 لازمه يا الكيه؟


پس الان جزء چه دوره ای هستید شما؟؟
پشت کنکوریی؟؟

----------


## amin firoozniya

> پس الان جزء چه دوره ای هستید شما؟؟
> پشت کنکوریی؟؟


آره . خوب ما كه الان پيش دانشگاهي نيستيم كه بخوايم پيش دانشگاهي بزنيم .

----------


## T!G3R

> آره . خوب ما كه الان پيش دانشگاهي نيستيم كه بخوايم پيش دانشگاهي بزنيم .


چند ساله پشت کنکوری هستی؟؟؟

----------


## amin firoozniya

عزيزم پسرا كه فقط مي تونن 1 بار ديگه كنكور بدن . پارسال كنكور دادم

----------


## T!G3R

> عزيزم پسرا كه فقط مي تونن 1 بار ديگه كنكور بدن . پارسال كنكور دادم


خو دوست عزیز
باید بزنی دوره پیش دانشگاهی
چون شما جزء دیپلم نظام قدیم حساب نمیشی  @8mit8

----------


## saj8jad

> سوال 1-در اين بند پايين فارغ التحصيلا كدوم رو بايد پر كنن .ما نه دوره پيش دانشگاهي هستيم نه نظام قديم 
> 
> سوال 2-فرم شماره 2 لازمه يا الكيه؟


سلام

ج *1* ـ شما که 18 سال سن داری یا الان دانش آموز دوره پیش دانشگاهی هستی یا فارغ التحصیل دوره پیش دانشگاهی دیگه ، از این دو حالت که خارج نیست  :Yahoo (4):  ، پس باید *دوره پیش دانشگاهی* رو انتخاب کنی  :Yahoo (1): 

ج *2* ـ فرم شماره 2 برای ثبت نام دانشگاه به نظرم لازم باشه  :Yahoo (1): 

موفق باشی  :Yahoo (1): 
یاعلی(ع) :Yahoo (45):

----------

